# Vineham "Womanizer" Humbucker Pickups ...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried these or know some who has? This is the description of the pickups: 

These are our take that famous Clapton Woman tone that he achieved with one of the most Iconic SG’s ever .”The Fool SG” was 1964 SG with the psychedelic paint job .These are very much FULL OF PAF GOODNESS . I designed these for my own SG to get the Cream /Crossroads/White room/Wheels of fire tone & after several prototypes here they are . 

We use a custom sized short rough cast Alnico 5 magnets, Degaussed to vintage specs for that true Vintage tone . 
- Bridge 8.2k - Neck 7.8k



Humbucker_pickups


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Here is a few videos of our Womanizers


----------

